# Emily (11/7/09 - 3/27/10)



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh Jenna, I am so sorry. It is so hard to lose a puppy. Hugs to you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry you lost your pup - run free Emily


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry....


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, I am so sorry!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your losses. It isn't fair.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Run free, sweet Emily, so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Emily and your BIL were both adorable. Can I call a grown man adorable?

I am so sorry for your losses. Either one is so very sad, but two must have you in so much pain. I too hope they are both looking down and watching and loving you still.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So very sorry, Emily was way to young, just a baby!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

My condolences to your family.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

So sorry for your losses.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry. It isn't fair to lose them so young.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Run, Emily, run like the wind.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so very sorry for your losses - just don't know what else to say, other than you and your family are in my thoughts


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry for your losses.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss... She was so young.. Rest in Peace and run free sweet Emily!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Emily, Jenna.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Jenna, I'm very sorry to hear your loss


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. They were both way to young.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Gone too soon; hope you and your family find comfort from each other, and from the memories of your brother in law and pup Emily. You put together such a beautiful tribute to both of them--how they were both so loved.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't imagine losing a person and a puppy at the same time. The pictures made tears spill down my face. I am sorrier than words can say about all of this.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Hugs to you. Thank you for sharing the beautiful photos.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Keeping you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry.. Emily just met up with Candy at the Bridge


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

My heart goes out to all of you. I can't imagine losing a puppy like Emily.
Life is just not fair.

*I know Emily is at the Rainbow Bridge and that Snobear, my Samoyed Angel Boy, is watching over her. They went to the BRIDGE the same day.*

God Bless!!!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet baby.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. I know you are heart broken,.


----------

